# Clio 182 Detail - Auto finesse - Das pro plus



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

My cousin has just got a new car and i offered to detail it for him, i've just had my new machine through the post too so it was a good excuse to use it, so here goes.

Interior was tackled first with auto finesse spritz and total, all the seats we're hoovered and mats we're scrubbed with the scrubi pad, no pictures of this though.

So i got my kit out ready for a day of detailing


How it was looking before i started


First thing was to snow foam the car, this was done via the foam attachment i received when i ordered my Nilfisk so not a proper lance, car plan demon foam was used.




This was left to dwell and then rinsed, onto the wheels.
These we're refurbed around a week before he purchased the car so they're in excellent condition

Iron out


Doing it's job






These we're then rinsed and follow up with obliTARate, this was also used on the lower half of the car

Working it's magic



The car was then washed with mad cow amber nectar shampoo and a two bucket method, no pics due to wet hands.

Car was left wet and then it was onto the clay, this is a clay bar i picked up from perfectly cleaned, it's amazing! picked up so much stuff and felt alot better to use over the dodo juice and it can be used with water! bonus :thumb:

Before this car was purchased it had been stored under a tree so as you can imagine there was alot of contamination.

This was from the rear quarter alone


After the bonnet


After the whole car was clayed it was re-washed and dried with the autobrite reaper towel, soon to be replaced with the aqua deluxe when they come back in stock

Onto the machine! i received this on Friday from shop n shine, i got it as a little present to myself :buffer:


I decided to go with auto finesse rejuvenate on a white flexipads polishing pad

Masked up


Tools at the ready


And a few action shots


Love the gloss on this one


After this was all wiped down it was ready for some auto finesse wax, i decided to for temptation on this occasion, it was applied via the handi puck and a wax pad




Whilst this was curing i polished the exhaust up with autosol


All trims we're done with revive and tyres we're dressed with satin, wheels were sealed with chemical guys wheel guard

Temptation was buffed off which left me with these final shots.





Engine was also cleaned down with G101


And a few arty edited pics





All comments welcome, the car looked brand new after, the flake in the paint was amazing but my phone camera just isn't good enough to pick it up 

Thanks for reading


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice work matey.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks great. Just starting to get into auto finese products myself.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Gazjs said:


> Looks great. Just starting to get into auto finese products myself.


I've been using them for a long time now, can't fault any of their products :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice! Who said silver can not shine


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

GNshaving said:


> Very nice! Who said silver can not shine


haha thanks bud.

The flake pop was crazy! i wish i could of showed it better, i think i need a dslr lol


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovely little motor


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning work!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nice work! lovely car


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work. Car looks a good one.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice car buddy and great work mine was done about a month ago and its the same colour. 
Makes a change from black or blue. 
Here's mine.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

matt1234 said:


> Nice car buddy and great work mine was done about a month ago and its the same colour.
> Makes a change from black or blue.
> Here's mine.


Looks great bud :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job on that 182 buddy, epic little cars


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb work :thumb:


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everybody :thumb:


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## tattookev (Apr 28, 2014)

Is there a noticeable difference between the das and das pro?


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

tattookev said:


> Is there a noticeable difference between the das and das pro?


The pro plus is amazing compared to the standard das6, takes nowhere near as much effort to correct, less vibration and very smooth. well worth the money imo :buffer:


----------

